# Period pains gone



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

I know it is asking the impossible but....I am on day 4 after transfer of blastocyst. Last 2 days had really bad period pains and today absolutely nothing! I know pains are a good sign could it my embies have given up?!!! The 2ww is the worst thing ever. I do have a daughter from 2nd IVF I am now on number 7 for another miracle.
Please can someone give me some hope or some sanity!

Bitsy Boo x


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

hi there

i am on day 3 and have had the exact same thing as you last two days of activity, now, nothing....no idea if its a good sign or bad sign. But think i'm gonna start getting busy with other things as looking out for every twinge is killing me! good luck!!

x


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks for replying, i know what you mean i have rested for 3 days now i am going to start doing things. i just feel so tearful. i looked at my calendar as to what happened last time. i had the same thing and it was BFP but miscarried. so i was hopeful, but don't feel it today.
i had mine put back on sunday. i have been told can test next wednesday although should be friday, but as i am on IV drips and steroids so can try it then!
will keep looking at your post and hoping for you too.
i promised myself i wouldn't get in this mess this time and leave this site alone and think about other things....but i gave in again!

all the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Also in 2WW from a FET - blastocyst transfer last Friday. I had cramping pains Sunday and Monday and now they have gone. My acupuncturist said it could be implantation, but it could also be the progesterone. I guess I won't know until next week for sure.

Sending you all     Karenanna


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi girls
am on my 4th day from et yesterday and today ive had pains a bit like period pains am scared everytime a go the loo  
a never had anythink last time tho an it was a bfn. so hopefully girls ther just getting comfy     x

good luck x

curlyx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi girls,
im on day 6 now...ET last fri.second attempt and 3 embies on board!!! ive had very slight period pains and a few odd twinges too. had stronger pains last time and got bfn so maybe good vibes this time . 
no pains today and actually ventured out of house to get fresh air and a walk.... was getting way too cosy at home  

xxxx


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi girls,

I have the same thing i am on day 8 now... FET last wed, 2 embies on board, on tue i had really bad period pains but now i have nothing and i  kinda freaking out as this is my 1st cycle of ICSI so dont really no what to expect.  But reading all your replys it seams everyone is experiencing the same thing so maybe its a good sign. 

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping everything turns out ok good luck girls  
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

just reading your post and we are all feeling the same, I had day 3 transfer on the 2nd july for a few days i could feel pains etc like something was happening and now nothing, i am sure AF is on its way.

But to keep our spirits up my sister tested last sat and got BFP and she said up until the night b4 she still thought AF was on its way, i wish there was a way of us knowing whats going on in our bodies!!

Good luck girls, When are you testing? I test on Monday 

Nat x
      to everyone


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi girla
Seems we are all testing similar times. I am supposed to test next wednesday, but can't wait going to do monday which will be day 14 or 9 dpt!
not feeling hopeful now, the pain i had all day yesterday was awful, laid on the sofa all day, it seems to have gone now. was also feeling dizzy and a bit sickly which has also gone. hope i make it to monday!
good luck girlies xx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi girls,
just wanted to ask if anyone else has been getting  really hot ? My temperature seems to be all over the place- am convinced its pre period  symptoms    boobs deflated and no af pains too!!!!

its day 8 today and have got to go to work today...dreading leaving my little nest and as im a hairdresser im  standing on my feet all day and im panicking a bit about doing too much!!!!

 to everyone xx


----------



## Barakah (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

So nice to have found so many of us in the same boat.

My story is a bit different to everyone elses....

Had ET two days ago, had two embies put back 4 and a half days after EC.  Hope & pray everyones embies r ok. 

Well, i havent had any pains!!... dont know if this is good or bad.  Everyone else seems 2 be having some sort of pain.  Getting worried i'm not even though its good not to be in pain i guess.  

I didn't get any bleeding post ET either, is this how it was for you guys?  Is this normal.

Take care all & hope 2hear from my fellow PUPO girls 

Barakah


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

moring girls
had a crap day yesterday just wanting to cry   feel a bit better today, still getting the odd pains worried sick ive also noticed alot of discharge? i always have had slight around ovulation time, but this is more an am so not ovulating   any had this?

barakah-its only early try not to worry, some people dont get any pains. i didnt get any bleeding after ET  a think thats a good thing hun x

pandy- am a hairdresser too   am back in tuesday which will be my day 8, dreading it. havent had any hot flushes but yeserday was having bad mood swings poor DP  , thats is usally my AF sign   wish a colud sleep for a week x

bitsyboo-ad test early too but it still not final till the real test day. am to scared to get me hopes up x

natalie- i test friday, congrats to your sisters BFP x

wish us all BFP


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Girls
Hope you are keeping going. For me when it did work hot flushes were a good sign, I have also read it is a good thing as your temperature goes up I believe.
I had bad twinges all day yesterday and in the middle of the night and then realised I was constipated!!! too many burgers on the BBQ!
Nothing today until this pm and started with proper period pains - tomorrow will be day 14 or day 9 after ET from a blast. Knicker checking all the time, last two goes although got a +ve started bleeding on day before period due ie today, feel like it is coming any second.
When you talk about day 8 do you mean post transfer?
I was very naughty this morning and yesterday morning and tested. Bad move it came back +ve and I know it is far too early to do a HPT it must be the HCG injection still, how long does it stay in your system, I read 10-14 days, anyone know if this is PT or since you took it? - dont do it.

I know it must be really hard but try not to worry about going back to work, put your feet up at lunchtime and when you get home, let hubby do tea!

thinking of you all.

bitsyboo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Meant to say Curly......
my friend had both her tubes removed as they were blocked and she now has a little boy.
She had 2 goes then had them removed and worked after that.
a friend in Swden also had hers removed and worked for her then as well.
You had a really good response too and are young - stay positive x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Pandy,

Just read your message from yesterday. Saying that we are testing at the same time, I had hot flushes during last night too.   Let's stay positive that it's not pmt and that it's the next step of the process  
fingers crossed.

x


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanx bitsy boo for the reassurance on over heating....at least im not the only one...am still convinced its AF preparing its arrival tho but you have given me some hope now!!

feeling like i dont want to test at all on thurs....dreading it actually!!! 
went to a christening yesterday and all my friends were there giving me loads of suport and hope but will feel terrible having to convey bad news (again) to all these lovely people- thinking or booking a holiday to anywhere

day 11 now and feeling a bit pre AF-ish today ...  it stays away

   to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

hope your coping with the dreaded 2ww...sending u all lots of    

well test day today cant believe we got  a    in complete     though AF was going to show its ugly head so badly.

keep positive girls 
   to you all

Natalie x


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

moring girls 
congratulations nat     

feel like am going mad, feel like aF is on its way, got pains this morning an been having watery dishcharge since saturday, does anyone no if this is a sign? feel like its AF the check an its that.

bitsyboo- thanks for your post its so hard after it failing last time  anow things are different with having no tubes now, the tWW is just so hard, wish it was friday   x 

          for us all xxxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Natalie
Big congratulations fantastic news - you never can tell. I bet you are in complete shock. It will be nice to be due with your sister too.

        

I tested today 'again' still a positive the test said 2-3 weeks! but still testing 2 days early on day 9, clinic told me to test again on Wednesday and phone them, so not getting too excited just yet, but I too got my AF pains yesterday just like it was on its way, I would be due today.
Costing me a fortune in tests - why do I never do what I am told?!

Bitsy Boo x


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry curly I don't know about the discharge - hang in there.

  

xxxx


----------



## viz1975 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi can I join you ladies

Had ET last Friday OTD 22nd July - only had one egg suitable to transfer so was a day 2 transfer which I know is early but I am still hopeful that it has worked!  

Feel fine - have had mild AF type pains on and off since ET and last nite couldn't get to sleep as my feet were boiling hot!  

I have also had really bad indigestion for the past two days  - it starts at about 4pm every day and lasts until I go to bed.  I am back at work tomorrow so I am sure that I will have less time to spend symptom watching - it is driving me mad already  

Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww and sending sticky vibes to all

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Nicola
Wishing you the best of luck. It only takes the 1! I know 2 people it worked with 1 just to help you feel more positive. Also our little miracle was put back on a day 2 and I got 2 embies out of 10 eggs with that round and was not feeling good as it turned out it was our best round.

Wishing you all the best - the 2ww has just got to be the worst part, I think the egg collection is a breeze compaired to 2ww.



xxxxxxx Bitsy Boo


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

haven't been on for a while as desperately trying to keep 'occupied' and not spend hours on the internet looking up symptoms...Glad to hear there's some positive news, congratulations natalie! Its very nice to hear!

I basically convinced myself it had worked 2 days ago, which is dangerous. I was feeling SO wierd, really spaced out, massive boobs, headaches, i just was so sure! Oh how things can change overnight! Felt almost completely normal yesterday - and today again. It is 9 days after my egg transfer, i had one blastocyst put in, and everything i've read said if its worked my levels of HCG (or whatever it is) would be high enough to detect by now, so i tried one of those tests that detect early and it was negative...Now my boobs have stopped hurting and even feel like they are deflating. I just can't accept that it hasn't worked...

Just wishing the days away so i can get 100% confirmation and start to accept it...its so hard being in limbo as i'm sure you will all agree!

Trying to stay  

G
x


----------

